# Anyone considering the Arnold-cycle?



## BigBird (Mar 18, 2011)

Arnold's 26 week cycle of Primo, D-bol and Deca was posted recently (by Victor I think).  I'm just curious if anyone has or is considering subjecting himself to this cycle?  The layout did not list any testosterone, which I believe should be included, but Arnold's cycle obviously worked wonders combined with his genetics, diet and training.  Nor is it believed he did took an AI and he didn't do PCT for the mere fact that he did not actually come off but instead "cruised" on lower doses od Dbol and Deca.  I've done Primo, Dbol and Deca but never as laid out in a lengthy and high dose cycle such as the one Arnold apparently did.  Am I thinking about his?  I would be lying if I said I wasn't.  I'd be reluctant to do it w/out test nor an AI though.  And I wouldn't repeat as he did w/out coming off and doing PCT.  But I first want to know if there's anyone else who would actually consider the cycle as laid out in a previous recent post titled "Cruising on 'bol".  If you're unfamiliar with this cycle it goes as follows:

Blast
Weeks 1-5
Primo 600mg EW
Dbol 60mg ED

Weeks 6-10
Primo 800mg EW
Dbol 80mg ED

Weeks 11-14
Primo 1000mg EW
Dbol 100mg ED

Weeks 15-17
Primo 800mg EW
Dbol 80mg ED

Weeks 18-20
Primo 600mg EW
Dbol 60mg ED

"Cruise"
Weeks 21-26
Dbol 30mg ED
Deca 200mg EW

Note: No Test, No AI and No PCT

Then, repeat above cycle


----------



## blazeftp (Mar 18, 2011)

No fucking way in Hell would i even consider that !


----------



## GH Consigliere (Mar 18, 2011)

Lol thats nuts


----------



## paolo584 (Mar 18, 2011)

u crazy. 26 weeks of Dbol.


----------



## SUPERFLY1234 (Mar 18, 2011)

that is not thing compared to all the shit that pro take these day. these days guy take 3 times that not adding all the different compounds a stack they do,


----------



## GMO (Mar 18, 2011)

Test is not included because the d-bol is serving as the androgen replacement and will help to maintain libido.  The only issue is that it is 17aa and run for 26 weeks.  That's pretty extreme...


----------



## bigwilly (Mar 18, 2011)

GO ahead bro if u can afford it and let me know how it goes.


----------



## Canucklehead (Mar 18, 2011)

There's no way Arnold was running that, he had zero gyno.


----------



## TGB1987 (Mar 18, 2011)

Using the DHT based Primo could of helped prevent the gyno.  Along with luck.  I believe this is an accurate cycle of what he may of used.  Like GMO said the dbol served as the test.  I believe that if you added some things to this to bring it up to today's standards of what we know this could be a very good cycle but would still be  a cycle with no breaks.  Which if you are on HRT is not so bad.  Because you are on all the time anyway.  The Dbol dose is high and the duration is long.  Some people say that the 17aa steroids are not as bad on the liver as suggested but we know that it does put at least some type of strain on the liver based on blood work.  I would lower the duration and the dose and replace with test.  I would add aromasin for an AI to be safe because we all are not as lucky as arnold.  For the cruising part of the cycle I would use test instead of Dbol.  Not sure if I would include the Deca.  If you are already on HRT for life then I guess why not include the deca just to give it a try.  I don't know what to think of this yet but it is not that extreme compared to what many pros take today.  I would be much safer than using things like slin and all the other extras people include nowadays.


----------



## BigBird (Mar 18, 2011)

Makes sense that the Dbol was replacing the need for test from an androgenic stand point.  I would consider doing it as a "mini" Arnold-cycle. That is, scaling back the doses and cutting the cycle length about in half. Just to get a taste of what a Primo/Dbol cycle can do b/c I don't know anybody who's ran Primo and Dbol together and only Primo and Dbol together. I would add an AI and follow with PCT. I have to finish my current cycle, PCT and time off before making a final decision. I also might substitute the Dbol w/ a more "gentle" oral after 6-8 weeks. Anavar perhaps. Total cycle length would be around 14 weeks. Then, maybe cruise on Test for a short time until PCT. This is just an idea I'm mulling over. It's interesting to know if anyone else is thinking of running a modified version of the Arnold stack.


----------



## GMO (Mar 18, 2011)

BigBird said:


> Makes sense that the Dbol was replacing the need for test from an androgenic stand point.  I would consider doing it as a "mini" Arnold-cycle. That is, scaling back the doses and cutting the cycle length about in half. Just to get a taste of what a Primo/Dbol cycle can do b/c I don't know anybody who's ran Primo and Dbol together and only Primo and Dbol together. I would add an AI and follow with PCT. I have to finish my current cycle, PCT and time off before making a final decision. I also might substitute the Dbol w/ a more "gentle" oral after 6-8 weeks. Anavar perhaps. Total cycle length would be around 14 weeks. Then, maybe cruise on Test for a short time until PCT. This is just an idea I'm mulling over. It's interesting to know if anyone else is thinking of running a modified version of the Arnold stack.




I would def include the Deca with the d-bol, the two ran together produce ridiculous gains.


----------



## ROID (Mar 18, 2011)

getting legit Primo is going to be a challenge.


----------



## TGB1987 (Mar 18, 2011)

and an expense.  Primo isn't cheap.


----------



## Canucklehead (Mar 18, 2011)

BigBird said:


> Makes sense that the Dbol was replacing the need for test from an androgenic stand point.  I would consider doing it as a *"mini" Arnold-cycle. *That is, scaling back the doses and cutting the cycle length about in half. Just to get a taste of what a Primo/Dbol cycle can do b/c I don't know anybody who's ran Primo and Dbol together and only Primo and Dbol together. I would add an AI and follow with PCT. I have to finish my current cycle, PCT and time off before making a final decision. I also might substitute the Dbol w/ a more "gentle" oral after 6-8 weeks. Anavar perhaps. Total cycle length would be around 14 weeks. Then, maybe cruise on Test for a short time until PCT. This is just an idea I'm mulling over. *It's interesting to know if anyone else is thinking of running a modified version of the Arnold stack.*



I kinda want to do a "mini" Arnold cycle of lower dose Primo/Dbol for 8 or so weeks, just to see what it's like.


----------



## DEE151 (Mar 18, 2011)

Run the cycle for 26wks and let us know how it goes for U. good luck lol


----------



## cutright (Mar 18, 2011)

Primo price at those doses for that long will break a bank fast...u got the cash then jump on it....good luck!


----------



## BigBird (Mar 18, 2011)

Would I like that much Primo?  You bet (who wouldn't) But Nope, can't sabotage the mortgage for all that Primo but a mini-Arnold cycle would be doable fiancially not to mention easier on the liver as opposed to 26 straight weeks on Dbol.  26 weeks is probably at least *triple* the maximum recommended time on a 17a/a oral.


----------



## zok37 (Mar 18, 2011)

Back then during Arnold's time they didn't know wtf they were doing when using steroids. their training was fukup too as they overstrained with no rest days.


----------



## Repo (Mar 18, 2011)

Gosh damn that looks nuts ... "but it would be fun to try!"


----------



## banker23 (Oct 25, 2011)

BigBird said:


> Makes sense that the Dbol was replacing the need for test from an androgenic stand point. I would consider doing it as a "mini" Arnold-cycle. That is, scaling back the doses and cutting the cycle length about in half. Just to get a taste of what a Primo/Dbol cycle can do b/c I don't know anybody who's ran Primo and Dbol together and only Primo and Dbol together. I would add an AI and follow with PCT. I have to finish my current cycle, PCT and time off before making a final decision. I also might substitute the Dbol w/ a more "gentle" oral after 6-8 weeks. Anavar perhaps. Total cycle length would be around 14 weeks. Then, maybe cruise on Test for a short time until PCT. This is just an idea I'm mulling over. It's interesting to know if anyone else is thinking of running a modified version of the Arnold stack.


 
I have been considering an Arnold-esque mini-cycle as well (mini compared to his). Waiting to start a 12 week test e d-bol kicker cycle right now to get used to pinning and if all goes well I would like to add primo in a future cycle at 600mg (300x2ew) a week and maybe extend cycle to 15 weeks.

Obvious tweeks will be an AI, HCG, and PCT, possibly caber for anti prolactin and positive libido sides. For me adding a high dose of Primo along with dbol is what makes it an "Arnold" cycle. I wouldn't have even started with this beginner cycle if more reasonable experts here and other forums had not recommended getting used to pinning with just test. I guess you need to get the muscle used to injections and primo tends to be one of the heavier and hence more painful substances from what I hear. That being said, I've seen some bulk deals for HG Primo on some well known sources that are tempting me to stock up early...


----------



## sofargone561 (Oct 25, 2011)

zok37 said:


> Back then during Arnold's time they didn't know wtf they were doing when using steroids. their training was fukup too as they overstrained with no rest days.


 but they looked 90000 time better then todays guys.


----------



## banker23 (Oct 25, 2011)

Canucklehead said:


> I kinda want to do a "mini" Arnold cycle of lower dose Primo/Dbol for 8 or so weeks, just to see what it's like.


 
I've heard 8 weeks would be a waste on primo as it comes on real slow and its takeoff is real slow even when you start seeing effects. I've heard even 12 is too short for a primo cycle.


----------



## banker23 (Oct 25, 2011)

sofargone561 said:


> but they looked 90000 time better then todays guys.


 
They looked superhuman instead of inhuman...


----------



## sofargone561 (Oct 25, 2011)

banker23 said:


> They looked superhuman instead of inhuman...


 exactly. andlord was still a little big for my tast but i would much rather look like him then the freaks of today


----------



## GMO (Oct 25, 2011)

banker23 said:


> I've heard 8 weeks would be a waste on primo as it comes on real slow and its takeoff is real slow even when you start seeing effects. I've heard even 12 is too short for a primo cycle.



Any Enanthate ester should be run for 10+ weeks...

I wouldn't say it comes on slow...4-5 weeks, which is common for all Enanthate compounds.  It also isn't "heavier"...the ester weight is the same for test-e, mast-e, tren-e, etc.

You also don't need Caber for a test/primo/dbol cycle.  None of those compounds bind the progesterone receptor.


----------



## Vibrant (Oct 25, 2011)

Have any of these supposed pro cycles been confirmed by actual pros?


----------



## Jt123 (Oct 25, 2011)

it says dbol for 26 weeks and then repeat?..so i think the OP says arnold was on dbol 365 days a year if im not mistaken?


----------



## GreatWhiteTruth (Oct 25, 2011)

Vibrant said:


> Have any of these supposed pro cycles been confirmed by actual pros?



That would be the day. Dorian Yates I think posted an article in a mag recently about one of his cycles but his dosages were obviously fudged. I don't remember the numbers but they were low.


----------



## Mr.BTB (Oct 26, 2011)

fuck that


----------



## jimm (Oct 26, 2011)

no one knows what cycles arnold took..all the cycles are just a myth... untill the big cheif says his cycles himslef i call bullshit!


----------



## banker23 (Oct 26, 2011)

GMO said:


> Any Enanthate ester should be run for 10+ weeks...
> 
> I wouldn't say it comes on slow...4-5 weeks, which is common for all Enanthate compounds. It also isn't "heavier"...the ester weight is the same for test-e, mast-e, tren-e, etc.
> 
> You also don't need Caber for a test/primo/dbol cycle. None of those compounds bind the progesterone receptor.


 
So are you saying that HG primo is not any more painful (or difficult) to inject ml for ml than HG test-e? That will be a pleasant surprise for my 2012 cycle. 

Do you think 15 weeks for a second cycle with 600mg depot a week sounds reasonable?


----------



## GMO (Oct 26, 2011)

banker23 said:


> So are you saying that HG primo is not any more painful (or difficult) to inject ml for ml than HG test-e? That will be a pleasant surprise for my 2012 cycle.
> 
> Do you think 15 weeks for a second cycle with 600mg depot a week sounds reasonable?



In my experience Primo is not painful at all.  15 weeks is a bit long...12 would be a decent primo/test cycle.


----------



## irish_2003 (Oct 26, 2011)

GMO said:


> Test is not included because the d-bol is serving as the androgen replacement and will help to maintain libido.  The only issue is that it is 17aa and run for 26 weeks.  That's pretty extreme...



liver toxicity is way overstated and many are simply fearmongered into not running it for more than a few week.....if i could afford all that primo i'd give it a go.....dbol is cheap and makes you feel good, so this could actually be nice


----------



## banker23 (Oct 26, 2011)

GMO said:


> In my experience Primo is not painful at all. 15 weeks is a bit long...12 would be a decent primo/test cycle.


 

 Does 600 mg (300x2 ew) sound reasonable for a second cycle? I will be splitting the dose between a few smaller site injections. I am weighing options between gen-shi labs and scherring (OEM) that I've seen some decent bulk deals on from a good source (i'd end up with 27 extra vials though at twelve weeks).


----------



## GMO (Oct 26, 2011)

banker23 said:


> Does 600 mg (300x2 ew) sound reasonable for a second cycle? I will be splitting the dose between a few smaller site injections. I am weighing options between gen-shi labs and scherring (OEM) that I've seen some decent bulk deals on from a good source (i'd end up with 27 extra vials though at twelve weeks).



600mg is the LEAST I would run of Primo...

And yes, the liver toxicity of 17aa orals are indeed overrated, but 26 weeks?  That may be a whole nother ballgame.


----------



## banker23 (Oct 26, 2011)

GMO said:


> 600mg is the LEAST I would run of Primo...
> 
> And yes, the liver toxicity of 17aa orals are indeed overrated, but 26 weeks? That may be a whole nother ballgame.


 
800 (2x400) would be closer to the sweet spot for a first timer (for primo) then? That would certainly take care of the leftover vials from the bulk deal.

Any preference for scherring over gen-shi?


----------



## chold (Oct 26, 2011)

GreatWhiteTruth said:


> That would be the day. Dorian Yates I think posted an article in a mag recently about one of his cycles but his dosages were obviously fudged. I don't remember the numbers but they were low.


 
For his bulk he said 50mg dbol, 750mg test, and 500mg deca

For his cut, 300mg test prop, 150mg tren, 500mg primo, and 50mg anavar.

Sounds like a bullshitter, but he said people would be suprised at the doses...


----------



## Usealittle (Oct 26, 2011)

26wks of dbol.... That's why he needs dialysis guys.....26wks! Everyone of then above 50mgs ed! Not me..... Sorry


----------



## Noheawaiian (Oct 26, 2011)

Usealittle said:


> 26wks of dbol.... That's why he needs dialysis guys.....26wks! Everyone of then above 50mgs ed! Not me..... Sorry



I heard that colombu is on dialysis, but I didn't know arnie was. 
But back to the topic, running ANY oral for 20+ weeks will severely punish your liver, and is possibly one of the stupidest things you could do. If you're so dead set on running anything for 26 weeks, then substitute the dbol with test, and keep the primo in there. You could either run a constant dose, pyramid, cruise/blast, etc. Just don't be the retard who's liver fails because they got the bright idea to run an oral aas for over 20 weeks straight


----------



## banker23 (Oct 26, 2011)

Noheawaiian said:


> I heard that colombu is on dialysis, but I didn't know arnie was.
> But back to the topic, running ANY oral for 20+ weeks will severely punish your liver, and is possibly one of the stupidest things you could do. If you're so dead set on running anything for 26 weeks, then substitute the dbol with test, and keep the primo in there. You could either run a constant dose, pyramid, cruise/blast, etc. Just don't be the retard who's liver fails because they got the bright idea to run an oral aas for over 20 weeks straight


 
Don't think arnold's on any dialysis either:

"The article also raised the issues of Schwarzenegger's steroid use, which he has admitted in several interviews but claims to have ended at an unspecified time in the distant past. Just when that was and whether it was related to the heart-valve-replacement surgery he underwent in 1997 are questions that are sure to dog him during the campaign. So is the rumor that he is on dialysis, a consequence of steroid abuse. "Absolutely not!" says Columbu. "The first time I heard the dialysis rumor was when we were skiing in Sun Valley. I got a call from someone telling me that Arnold was on dialysis, and I said, 'No he's not. He's here skiing with me.'"​ 

Read more: The Mind Behind the Muscles - TIME​ 
...probably arnie's body manufactures dbol so he is unaffected by any negative sides. Seriously, he took 'em like a champ and even drank alcohol instead of milk. He needs to donate his liver to science if he ever dies...yes, I said _IF_.​


----------



## GMO (Oct 26, 2011)

banker23 said:


> 800 (2x400) would be closer to the sweet spot for a first timer (for primo) then? That would certainly take care of the leftover vials from the bulk deal.
> 
> Any preference for scherring over gen-shi?




No, 600mg/wk to start would be fine.

Definitely Bayer-Shering, if you can get your hands on it.


----------



## Glycomann (Oct 26, 2011)

if you want to do an Arnold cycle just do it as listed or it's something else.  Maybe keep some letro on hand if you need it. Just do the first stint if you want to test it out.  Sometimes it's fun to drive a  68 427 corvette even if you have a brand new 2011 Challenger with a 470 hp 392.


----------



## Usealittle (Oct 26, 2011)

banker23 said:


> Don't think arnold's on any dialysis either:
> 
> "The article also raised the issues of Schwarzenegger's steroid use, which he has admitted in several interviews but claims to have ended at an unspecified time in the distant past. Just when that was and whether it was related to the heart-valve-replacement surgery he underwent in 1997 are questions that are sure to dog him during the campaign. So is the rumor that he is on dialysis, a consequence of steroid abuse. "Absolutely not!" says Columbu. "The first time I heard the dialysis rumor was when we were skiing in Sun Valley. I got a call from someone telling me that Arnold was on dialysis, and I said, 'No he's not. He's here skiing with me.'"​
> 
> ...




I could be wrong on the liver thing.... That's what I read but, if that's what he did for that long of time.... I'm sure he is on it. Body can't take a 17a drug for that long at doses upword of 100mg for that long and not get fucked up.


----------



## sofargone561 (Oct 26, 2011)

Glycomann said:


> if you want to do an Arnold cycle just do it as listed or it's something else. Maybe keep some letro on hand if you need it. Just do the first stint if you want to test it out. Sometimes it's fun to drive a 68 427 corvette even if you have a brand new 2011 Challenger with a 470 hp 392.


 rather have the new camaro to me thats more a 100mg a day dbol cycle then the fat challenger


----------



## jimm (Oct 27, 2011)




----------



## OTG85 (Oct 27, 2011)

I hate deca and dbol so I'm out


----------



## BigBird (Oct 27, 2011)

No, Arnie's not on dialysis and I read that his recent heart issue was a genetic defect since birth.  Look it up.  With that being said, I would NOT run Dbol for 26 weeks straight.  Of course, you could run it for 26 weeks with elevated liver values that will return to normal after cessation of use but why put that strain on your liver.  You only get one liver.  And he ran it at very high dose.  I'd love to run the Primo the way he did but I would not want to take that heavy a hit on the wallet. 

The only way I would run this cycle is with a few 3-4 week breaks from Dbol - but then again , it wouldn't be the "Arnold cycle."


----------



## irish_2003 (Oct 27, 2011)

i don't know how many times i've said this but liver toxicity from orals is way overstated......patients have been documented on being on anadrol for up to a year at 25-50mg/day without serious problems......what's worse? staying on orals for longer than what is consider norm? or cracking open 3-4 beers a night and eating prepackaged boxed foods?........


----------



## BigBird (Oct 27, 2011)

irish_2003 said:


> i don't know how many times i've said this but liver toxicity from orals is way overstated......patients have been documented on being on anadrol for up to a year at 25-50mg/day without serious problems......what's worse? staying on orals for longer than what is consider norm? or cracking open 3-4 beers a night and eating prepackaged boxed foods?........


 
Yep, MethylTestosterone (17 a/a) is prescribed for qualifying puberty aged teens and doses range from 40mg - 200mg ED for years with blood work every 6 months to make sure liver values aren't exploding - although they are expected to be elevated - the body's liver is a very strong organ.


----------

